# Head transplant: Russian man to become first to undergo pioneering and controversial



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2015)

The first man set to undergo a head transplant has been revealed, saying that he finds the controversial surgery “very scary, but also very interesting”.

Valery Spiridinov is set to be the first person to undergo the operation. It will be carried out by controversial Italian doctor Sergio Canavero, whose optimistic plans have mostly been met with scepticism.

But Spiridonov — who has the rare genetic Werdnig-Hoffman disease, which gradually wastes away muscles — says that he is willing to undergo the risky procedure to give himself a chance at living in a healthy body.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...ering-and-controversial-surgery-10162639.html


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2015)

Good luck to him ! They are getting better at things !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 8, 2015)

Glad the article wasn't titled brain transplant as don't think he has one to transplant.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't end well surely.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Can't end well surely.



I guess he feels he's got nothing to lose.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 8, 2015)

Ahem..nothing to lose..except his head


----------



## Bloden (Apr 8, 2015)

Is it April Fool's Day in russia?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2015)

*World’s first head transplant volunteer could experience something "worse than death”*

"I would not wish this on anyone," says top surgeon.

This week, 30-year-old Russian man, Valery Spiridonov, announced that he will become the subject of the first human head transplant ever performed, saying he volunteers to have his head removed and installed on another person’s body.

If this sounds like some kind of sick joke, we’re right there with you, but unfortunately, this is all too real. Earlier this year, Italian surgeon Sergio Canavero outlined the transplant technique he intends to follow in the journal Surgical Neurology International, and said he planned to launch the project at the annual conference of the American Academy of Neurological and Orthopaedic Surgeons (AANOS) in the US in June, where he will invite other researchers to join him in his head transplant dream.

http://www.sciencealert.com/world-s...r-could-experience-something-worse-than-death


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh dear, I don't like it at all, really really don't like it.  It feels like one of those "just because you can doesn't mean you should" moments.  It also feels abusive, the man who is volunteering effectively has no other options and they could essentially put him through torture for something that will never work.  The doctor will do it because he wants to perfect the technique.  Isn't this what ethics committees are for.....


----------



## banjo (Apr 11, 2015)

Thats a really disturbing story on so many levels


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 11, 2015)

It really doesn't conjure up a good picture. I hope it doesn't happen Just sounds so wrong


----------

